

WordPress theme starter-kit, node build tools (and live reload) included :) - maxpanas
https://github.com/MozaikAgency/wp-theme-bootstrap

======
maxpanas
This theme boilerplate was put together over the past 6 months to meet our
need to quickly be able to kick-start custom WordPress theme development. The
primary focus is the developer experience, powered by gulp, webpack and
browser-sync (live-reloading/injecting); and developing helper classes that
fill the gaps between WordPress and standard project requirements.

